# hunting Pierre Sd late Goose



## ducks555 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been wanting to go to Pierre Sd and hunt geese in late January or early February. I just wanted to no what it is like getting on land or if anyone wants to hunt together. Any help at all would be great. Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

plenty of public access opportunities both pass shooting and decoying, as well as a lot of guide/outfitting.

http://gfp.sd.gov/hunting/docs/lowag-online.pdf


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Private land can be tough to come by in spots. As said before the public land is pretty good. You register at a shack for the fields owned by Sheehans. There is a lottery pick every morning and you choose the field you want. You are the only ones hunting that field. They are decoy only fields, some of them have pits some do not. It is a pretty good deal. I have shot a ton of birds out on those fields. There is also pass shooting in areas, but I don't do that so I couldnt point you to many good spots. Apparently they seem to be either near the field I am hunting or not far off... :iroll: I have no idea how out of state licenses work, but I am sure others do. The hunting out there late season can be amazing, occasionally cold, but fun. Hope it helps...


----------



## ducks555 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info relly helps thanks


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank god for the public field program. If not the average guy would not be doing anything but ditch piggin. Its a good program.. IF, (like mentioned above) you are lucky enough to draw good. Altough we have drawn bad and had nothing else lined up so we set up and still got a limit..

Private is very VERY hard to come by. Its pretty much leased up. Their is a good spot by the elevator in town you could get em every day and it has no huntin pressure....


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Private is basically impossible to get on. Their is a great public access program. NR tags are for private land only.


----------

